# Last Bus To...



## moderan (Apr 11, 2010)

Please post entries to the LM competition in this thread. The above is the official agreed-on prompt title.
Thank you. Hopefully Ms. Hawke can join us in  due time. If not, we inmates will have to deal


----------



## moderan (Apr 11, 2010)

The Last Bus by moderan


----------



## NathanBrazil (Apr 11, 2010)

Leucotomy by NathanBrazil


----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2010)

Last Bus to Hell- A comedy

http://www.writingforums.com/writers-workshop/111874-last-bus-hell.html#post1345111


----------



## caelum (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey guys, just put up my entry.  Kind of an introspective thing.

Last Bus To Somewhere


----------

